# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مسئله ای به نام تاییدیه تحصیلی

## Rainbow7

مسئله ای به نام تاییدیه تحصیلی 
سلام 
خوبید بچه ها 
ببنید من 93-94 سوم تجربی بودم 
و           95-94 چهارم تجربی بودم (پیش دانشگاهی ) 
چهارم تجربی سر امتحان ریاضی بعلت مریضی غایب شدم و افتاد امتحانم برای شهریور 
حالا 
توی اطلاعیه سنجش گفته شهریور 95 به بعد یه طوره قبلش یه طوره 
ما کدوم دسته حساب میشیم 
کجا باید بریم بگیریم آیا ما از اون دسته هستیم که باید بریم آموزش و پرورش که مهر کنه 

کلا یه توضیح بدید اونهایی که انجام دادن
ممنون  :22:

----------


## Calvert

کسی ک دیپلم رو بعد از سال 95 نظام جدید گرفته نیازی به گرفتن کد تاییدیه تحصیلی نداره؟ یا برعکس، کد رو میگیری و دیگه نیازی نیست گواهی دیپلم موقت و ریز نمرات رو از مدرسه بگیری؟

----------


## Little_girl

اصن این تاییدیه تحصیلی چی هست؟
از کجا باید بگیریمش؟

----------


## indomitable

> اصن این تاییدیه تحصیلی چی هست؟
> از کجا باید بگیریمش؟


https://emt.medu.ir
از اینجا باید بگیری.
میتونی بری کافینت .

----------


## :Abolfazl:

دوستان این برای چیه؟بگیریم به کی بدیم؟

----------


## Little_girl

> https://emt.medu.ir
> از اینجا باید بگیری.
> میتونی بری کافینت .


مرسی

----------


## indomitable

> دوستان این برای چیه؟بگیریم به کی بدیم؟


تاییدیه تحصیلی لازمه برای ثبت نام دانشگاه
برین کافینت بهتون میدن

----------


## Rainbow7

> تاییدیه تحصیلی لازمه برای ثبت نام دانشگاه
> برین کافینت بهتون میدن


شما نظام جدید هستین ما که نظام قدیم هستیم چه کنیم

----------


## indomitable

> شما نظام جدید هستین ما که نظام قدیم هستیم چه کنیم


فرقی نمیکنه تاییدیه برای همه لازمه

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

دانشگاه برای منو خودش تایید کرد امروز

----------


## gigim

الان باید دوتا تاییدیه تحصیلی بگیریم؟!
تو گلستان دوتا میخواد انگار پیش و دیپلم جدا
بعد من دیپلم و پیشم تهران بود الان شهر محل سکونتم تغییر کرده ولی چون قبل 95 دیپلم گرفتم نوشته حضوری بیا آموزش و پرورش منطقه 2 تهران!
الان من بکوبم برم تهران یعنی!
بعد اینهمه دنگ و فنگ غیر حضوری بودن ثبت نام چیه پس  
امروز صد بار  زنگ زدم کسی پاسخگو نبود
اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه لطفا

----------

